# What is my name?



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I call them Bushytail, or gray squirrel. I wonder if you have the Latin name for this species?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Fernando?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jose'


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Juan Diego Garcia Vasquez??????


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Hivelosity Explodimondo


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Crowe Bait!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Potus Gutus :mrgreen:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Judging by the size of the little feller I think it is Jahan. :wink:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Nope. Nibble Nuts!


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

BOB,BILL, FRED


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

This reminds me why they don't send donkeys to college, because no one likes a smart ass.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

So what are you saying Guns & Flies?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

ithink he means it's not a donkey :mrgreen:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richardson's_Ground_Squirrel
Richardson's Ground Squirrel (Spermophilus richardsonii),


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Long Dong Donkey Kong.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

*OK........I'll Give You a Clue*

Google "Utah Rock Squirrel"


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

James said:


> Google "Utah Rock Squirrel"


Sorry, but wrong; it is a QUIMP!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to call them targets. Thats what I started out shooting... well, ground squirrels anyway... out in the pasture in back of my folks place in California. A 22 with a box of rounds will take up a whole afternoon if you find a good spot. :lol:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like there are a lot of cutsie names for this critter. If you go to this web site you can decide for yourself what it is. This IMO is an excellent site.
http:/dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/ucdc/default.asp

Go to vertebrate animals, then mammals, and look for all the ones dealing with ground squirrels - you'll find it along with its scientific classification. Good luck.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Google "Utah Rock Squirrel"
> ...


So google Quimp! :twisted:

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

James said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...


I just bought the domain www.quimp.com I think I will have Pete help me design it. :wink: That is what my grandpa called them; $1 each.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

James said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...


Thanks James. I did- a QUEEN PIMP that's funny! -_O-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I just bought the domain http://www.quimp.com I think I will have Pete help me design it. :wink: That is what my grandpa called them; $1 each.


I just logged on to that web-site http://www.quimp.com .....

Look what it did to my eyes !! _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_

Thanks a lot Huge29 !!


----------

